# Hair Transplants > Women's Hair Transplants >  How much length to expect from transplants?

## Wymee

Hello - I'm menopausal, almost 56 and have been on HRT for hair thinning in a pattern that I've been told by a hair transplant doctor makes me a good female transplant candidate:  Thinning is at hairline and temples, with none at crown, vortex or in back.  It's quite thick where it isn't thinning but the part that frames the face  --  the most important part to women  --  won't grow very long and looks quite peculiar.  The HRT has lessened the loss but I'm not sure I want to stay on it and I was thinking of taking the transplant route.  My question is how long can I expect hair transplanted at the hairline to grow?  Is there a limit to length with transplanted hair?  Also, I've been told that implants at the hairline in women can be traumatic to the scalp and that there is the possibility that not only will the transplants not "take" but other hair in that area will be permanently lost.  How serious of a threat is this?
Thank you for your expertise.

----------


## Plum

I can respond to your question about how long the hair will grow in the hairline as I am female and have had a hair transplant in that area (as well as the temples).

The hair that is transplanted will grow to the same length it would have grown if it had stayed in the donor area.  In other words, it will have the same growth cycle as where it came from. 

(I hope I understood your question properly!)  :Wink: 

On the issue of shock loss, in my own experience, I did experience a fair amount of it, but not in the hairline.  Rather, it was in the temple areas where I basically only had miniaturized hair (it was permanently this way and never grew more than about 3 inches in length).  I can honestly say that I no longer have those miniaturized hairs, but I actually don't miss them since they didn't do anything good for me anyway....  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Wymee

Yes, Plum, you understood my question perfectly and I appreciate your response : )  I was out of town and unable to access my e-mail and I apologize for my belatedness. May I ask how old you were when you had the transplants, if you had loss or thinning in other areas and if you tried HRT, Minoxidil, anti-androgenics or anything else first?  Also, have you had loss in other areas since the operation?  My doctor, a well-known endocrinologist, says he doesn't believe in male pattern baldness in females and that hair transplants in women, even those with my (our) pattern, generally don't work.  Any thoughts on this?  Again, thank you so much for getting back to me.

----------


## Plum

No worries about not responding back sooner.  :Wink: 

I actually did not experience hairloss per say, but rather I wanted to lower my hairline as I have always had a high forehead.  I was 28 when I had the surgery and I am now 31.  I am contemplating having a second procedure to enhance the results of the first.

I am sure your endocrinologist has good intentions with cautioning you about hair transplantation, but I fear that what he has told you is a blanket statement that is just simply not true in all cases.  Yes, there are many women who do not make good candidates for surgery, but there are also many who do.  

I am not sure who you may have consulted with for a hair transplant...  Hopefully it was someone who is recommended on this site?

----------


## Wymee

Hi Plum - Your thoughts are most appreciated.  We are in different situations, given our ages.  If you simply wanted to lower your hairline at 28 and had no loss, you don't know if you will ever lose any and I sincerely hope you don't : )  I did consult with a transplant doctor who is known on this site but much of his feedback was contradicted by my endocrinologist (a contributor to this site). I know that different doctors can have different philosophies but it still can be frustrating.

Thank you again for all your kindness. It's good to know that transplanted hair from a good donor area can obtain good length.  I may post my HRT-related questions on another part of this forum as you are fortunate enough to not have experience with all of this.  I wish you a lifetime of happy hair and I applaud your tenacity in pursuing your aesthetic ideal for your hair  - Wymee

PS - You write really nicely, too.

----------


## megan88

Hair growth after transplantation requires patience.  It may be that even at the 6 month post operative point, the appearance of the result is not what you expected.  There are some patients that take longer to see results and is the reason why so many of the transplant surgeons stress waiting a good year before arriving at any conclusions as to the success of your procedure.

----------

